# Sleep Meds and Weight Gain?



## zombul (Apr 18, 2007)

* *This is a question I haven't heard any thing about and am curious.Would regulary taking something like Tylenol PM attribute to weight gain?I have started taking it and just thought if something slows your body and puts it to sleep wouldn't it also contribute to slowing the metabolism some as well?As I have mentioned before I don't really get into a deep sleep at night and I don't sleep but 5HRS max MON-FRI and maybe more on weekends.I will go to bed at 11pm and get up at 6am but obviously don't go to sleep right away and I probably average geting up about 5 times a night during this time so I have resorted to taking something to sleep better but was wondering at what expense my drug induced sleep is coming to me?


----------



## ABCs (Apr 18, 2007)

I have no idea of that answer, but it's a very good question. 

I happen to use Meltanoin on those rare occasions I can't fall asleep and it works fine. Haven't experienced any negative side effects.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 18, 2007)

i think the lack of sleep would cause weight gain  maybe you should see a docter


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2007)

If youre tired youll move less.  If you sleep more, you move less.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 18, 2007)

ABCs said:


> *I have no idea of that answer, but it's a very good question. *
> I happen to use Meltanoin on those rare occasions I can't fall asleep and it works fine. Haven't experienced any negative side effects.



  then why did you post


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2007)

zombul said:


> * *This is a question I haven't heard any thing about and am curious.Would regulary taking something like Tylenol PM attribute to weight gain?I have started taking it and just thought if something slows your body and puts it to sleep wouldn't it also contribute to slowing the metabolism some as well?As I have mentioned before I don't really get into a deep sleep at night and I don't sleep but 5HRS max MON-FRI and maybe more on weekends.I will go to bed at 11pm and get up at 6am but obviously don't go to sleep right away and I probably average geting up about 5 times a night during this time so I have resorted to taking something to sleep better but was wondering at what expense my drug induced sleep is coming to me?



for many reasons lack of sleep would be more likely to cause weight gain, also your metabolism is at it's slowest when you sleep anyway, not to mention most people are in a fasting state when sleeping.


----------



## zombul (Apr 19, 2007)

Prince said:


> for many reasons lack of sleep would be more likely to cause weight gain, also your metabolism is at it's slowest when you sleep anyway, not to mention most people are in a fasting state when sleeping.



Ok,so you say weight gain would be more probable with a lack of sleep but you also said that sleeping slows the metabolism(which I did know)so which is worse.I know that I have to get sleep more regardless and Melatonin does nothing for me ,but I feel really slow and drained when I take some kind of sleep medication the following morning and my concern was if my metabolism is also still in a slowed state?


----------

